# Completed Hall Table



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Finally completed the hall table for wife. This is the first time I glued up Walnut and had a slight "cup" in the finished board. When I used the round over bit in the router, I did not have a reveal in the middle of the board on both ends. The cup was about 1/16", so I clamped a 2x4 about 1 foot from the end to flatten the top. I ran though the router table again was able to get the reveal I wanted. The cup was not bad as you cannot see it unless you lay a straight edge across the board. Top is 14" deep and 48" long. Wife already has it loaded with "stuff".

Frank


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Frank
Nice style really clean looking


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That's a really nice piece of furniture. Good solution on that cupping, it certainly isn't apparent.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice design Frank. It's straight lines fit perfectly with the paneled or wainscotted wall behind it.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice design ,and wow does the top look beautiful


----------



## Old_Tom (Jun 28, 2019)

Nice table Frank.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job, Frank,I like the walnut,and love the design.
HErb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I really like your table..
a lot..


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Beautiful design; beautifully crafted! Sort of an Oriental feel to the look.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Just sayin'...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Great Job!!


----------



## Clueless&Luke (Jan 14, 2012)

sweet and good looking 


We have to pay through the nose for walnut here in the UK a piece of walnut last week Rough timber 400x200x30mm was £30.00 so in dollars it would be 37.00.


Hell just seen the exchange rate 1.20 dollar to the pound and I think last year it was 1.74 dollar to the pound 

James


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

James,

Many years ago I bought around 1000 board feet of walnut for $400. This is why many of my projects are made from Walnut. Also, I like working with it and the look of it. My boards are 3x, 4x, 5x and some 6x. The second dimension varies by board. I have to resaw, joint, plane and sand each board to complete a project. Even though the pile is going down, I should have enough material to use until I cannot work in the garage any longer.

To All on those commenting:

Thank for kind remarks.

Frank


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

such a pretty table.


----------



## Clueless&Luke (Jan 14, 2012)

Hay Frank is that your own design ??

James


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Beautiful table Frank. I suspect the "stuff" may assist in the wood settling flat over time. Looks like it was made just for that location.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Great looking table Harold


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That is one beautiful piece of fine furniture. Who is going to hold a straight edge to it, to repeat myself, "if it looks right it is right"


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

That is very nice !! Love the design!!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Frank I don't see a thing wrong with that table. It will settle into the house environment and might flatten the slight cup but it really is not noticeable.

Nice clean design and beautiful finish job.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice table, Frank. I love the look of walnut too.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

James,

I wish I could say it was my design, but it came from Wood Magazine, September 2010 issue, page 40.

Frank


----------



## Flipsaw (Mar 11, 2016)

Excellent looking piece of furniture. Great Job!


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

That is a nice piece of artwork you've made, congratulations! Great form and function.
Out of curiosity, what was the finish you used? It's a nice shiny clearcoat.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Steve,

I use Rockler’s General Finish, ARM-R-SEAL Urethane satin finish. The first two coats are same finish except gloss. The last coat is Satin. This process was recommended by a worker at Rockler. He said the gloss will help show the wood grain. If you compare gloss and satin finish in the can, you can see the satin is more cloudy. I sand with 320 between coates.

Frank


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Lovely.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

Really nice piece of furniture! Walnut is my favorite wood to work! Always seems to be user friendly!! My tools love the stuff too! Please tell us what you used to do the finish??!!
Reg H.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

Stoneface said:


> Steve,
> 
> I use Rockler’s General Finish, ARM-R-SEAL Urethane satin finish. The first two coats are same finish except gloss. The last coat is Satin. This process was recommended by a worker at Rockler. He said the gloss will help show the wood grain. If you compare gloss and satin finish in the can, you can see the satin is more cloudy. I sand with 320 between coates.
> 
> Frank


Thank you! I should have just read a little farther and .....there it is!!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice...simple and elegant at the same time...


----------

